# How are Blackberry operating systems like?



## SpoonLicker (Feb 5, 2013)

I've seen first hand Android, a little bit of iOS, but I've never really laid my finger on the screen of a Blackberry.

So, I will present a few questions that some Blackberry users may answer if they wish:

1.How responsive is it generally? Is it a dedicated real-time responsive operating system? I mean I know this will vary for a number of different reasons I won't mention here, but let's assume this is strictly on the software-side of things.

2.Is the graphical user interface easy to navigate through, able to support a graphical/text interface of a filesystem and drive (e.g. Contents of files, such as pictures, on your internal storage, SD card, etc.)?

3.Are you satisfied, or do you enjoy the available software for your OS, and is it easy to install, un-install, re-arrange, manage, and copy files from the user shell (Interface of the GUI and files) to other drives, such as desktop OSes, Windows, Mac, Linux, etc.?

4.(For software developers)Do you enjoy the development APIs, libraries, tools and/or language options, and undergoing of the development altogether?

Thanks in advance!

- Spoons


----------

